# CASA D'ICE Billboard



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

these are some of the one lately


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

a couple more


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha those are all funny, i love the michael vick one. I hope nobody gets offended by these, they are crude but you just gotta laugh at things sometimes. Im Mexican and i liked the ******* joke lol.

God bless America.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yes they are quite funny too me too..... as far as hurting anyone's feelings First off to hurt someone's feeling they would have to beable to read english first lol JK but true at least you can read,write, & I'm sure speak english.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah they are funny. however, i did not create the sayings, just past them on. i did not want to offend anyone. plus these people own this business and they don't care if it hurts their business or people feeling by putting these sayings on their billboard.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHAHA Those a great!!!:rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the two about Vick and the chinese merchandize on but I don't find the others humorus at all. I do not have a problem with people from other countries coming over here. I figure that only part of my ancesters were true Americans. The others came here looking for a better life what gives me the right to say no one else can look and find that life. The job that the mexicans find up here are the ones no one else wants they are very hard labor jobs, planting seedlings and gathering sugar beets and potatoes. I don't want those jobs so if they are willing to do the work then what do I care. They also spend that money in the area so it is good for the economy.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I like the two about Vick and the chinese merchandize on but I don't find the others humorus at all. I do not have a problem with people from other countries coming over here. I figure that only part of my ancesters were true Americans. The others came here looking for a better life what gives me the right to say no one else can look and find that life. The job that the mexicans find up here are the ones no one else wants they are very hard labor jobs, planting seedlings and gathering sugar beets and potatoes. I don't want those jobs so if they are willing to do the work then what do I care. They also spend that money in the area so it is good for the economy.


Yep i agree, i just wish they would speak english. I hate meeting someone and right off the bat they assume i want to speak spanish, well, i dont want to. Im half Mexican and half Native American, so im like both extreems lol. Im fully capable of reading, writing, and speaking english. But when it came college time i didnt get any grants. Half mexican and half native and i got nothing because my parents "made too much money". Basically they made enough to be considered not poor. We still lived paycheck to paycheck and we got nothing. Sorry, im having to start paying all my loans back this month lol.

EDIT: The mexicans also bring a work ethic that seems to have been long gone in america.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no problem having people come over here I just wish they would speak english


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have a problem with them speaking theri language. I think it is great that they keep their culture. i wish I could speek Norweigan and Ojibwa. Sincee I'm Native American and Norweigan I should be-able to speek both but my parents didn't learn it from their parents so hear I'm working on Ojibwa. but it is a hard language to learn. 

Diesel you must not be registered with a band. If you had been you could have went to school free it is in the treaties that all Native Americans could attend school free. That is why there are so many Natives at Havard it is not that they are all really smart but the fact that they can go there free of charge. I know I'm not registered with any band either. When my granpa switched from the White Earth band to the Red Lake Band he lost a good share of native blood. How this happened I don't know Indians are not very good at book keeping.LOL


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell yes its about someone had some balls to speak the truth!!!! :clap:


----------

